# 3m Cubitron vs Diablo Sandnet



## Adam987123 (Jan 21, 2021)

Does anyone have any experience using 3M cubitron and the Diablo Sandnet discs?

I've been pretty happy with a variety pack of Sandnet I picked up a few months ago but just wanted to see if there is a compelling reason to switch to the cubitron.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

They shouldn't be mentioned in the same sentence, in my opinion. The 3M is a clear winner. If you're going to look at mesh discs, check out Mirka or Festool.


----------



## Adam987123 (Jan 21, 2021)

Is that based on any direct experience with the sandnet discs?

That kind of statement doesn't tell me anything about why you hate the sandnet discs so much and why the cubitron, mirka, or festool options are better.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Is that based on any direct experience with the sandnet discs?
> 
> That kind of statement doesn t tell me anything about why you hate the sandnet discs so much and why the cubitron, mirka, or festool options are better.
> 
> - Adam987123


Yes it's based on actual experience. I don't hate anything, I just was saying that there are premium choices out there and many that are not-so-premium. Pretty much Diablo anything is a second-rate product.

Instead of writing a tome on the various products, I'll simply suggest that you give them all a try and choose for yourself. After all, which ones you prefer is all that matters.


----------



## Dr_T (Jun 29, 2013)

If you want some reasonably objective testing and evidence, Project Farm did some testing on several different brands about 2 months ago. Link
I believe the Sandnet and 3M Cubitron were some of the items tested.


----------



## w00dn00b1 (Jun 29, 2020)

The YouTube video below should tell you all you need to know. The 3M Cubitron is the best sandpaper by leaps and bounds!


----------



## Adam987123 (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks all for your input!

From reading everything and watching all the videos, I think the best sandpaper depends on whether you want the best performing sandpaper or the best value/performance. Cubitron looks like the best sandpaper across all tests but, depending on current prices, the Diablo Sandnet could be a better value. Also, very surprised as how well the standard diablo sandpaper did and how poorly the Mirka paper did.

On Amazon right now, Cubitron is $.84 per disc for packs of 50 and Sandnet $.34 per disc for packs of 50. Cubitron seems to be around $.80/disc or more no matter the pack size. Sandnet are $.34-$1.50/disc depending on pack size and sale prices.

I must have lucked out and got a 50 pack of sandnet assorted grits from HD a while back for I think $20. I can't find the assorted pack anywhere anymore. If Cubitron ever goes on sale, I'll definitely check them out. But for less than half the price per disc I think I'll stick to sandnet for now.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

What I find with Diablo products is they work ok. They are cheaper, but don't confuse cheaper with value. You have to replace them a lot more often. So if they are a third of the price of Cubitron and last 1/3 as long, they aren't really better value, just more waste. I just refuse to use 80 grit or rougher diablo papers as they tend to scratch swirls in that are almost impossible to get out.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

The Cubitron disc sampler pack (5") can still be had at ~$0.47/disc

I jumped on this when it was first posted here a few weeks back. I haven't tried them yet, but from some of the LJ comments it may be a nice "bargain" that we rarely see these days.


----------

